# [CM10][Boot Anim] New CM10 Boot animation



## synrgi (Aug 4, 2011)

The new CM10 Boot animation is almost out of review, but if you'd like to try it out now, or try it out on a different rom of your choice, grab the link below!

http://www.mediafire.com/?gots53gcfvhfmyp

MD5: 18e3f1485ce907e466b6bbecac128c01

Just simply use your favorite root explorer and replace the bootanimation.zip found under /system/media with this new one!

Android Police also has a tutorial on the other methods of installing boot animations HERE.

You can follow the development progress of the boot anim HERE.


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

no wipes just put it there right


----------



## bludevil35 (Aug 30, 2011)

Just put this on AOKP build one. The first time I rebooted it locked up on the new splash screen for about ten seconds, then it rebooted itself one time. Every time I reboot after that though it seems to reboot normally. It looks great, simple but clean. Not sure, doesn't feel right having a CM splash on AOKP.


----------

